# Pundamilia Nyererei & dwarf-mbuna in 38gal?



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I looked up a few threads before posting this to check redundancy, but I think this hasn't really been covered...

I need some advice on my new tank. My 38 gal is almost done cycling and I'm just researching my stock plan.. I decided on 6 saulosi and 3 haps. The only thing is I haven't found a hap that would suit.

What do you folks think of Pundamilia Nyererei with the saulosi? The mbuna guys referred me to you guys for this question.. If not preferable, what other Vic bas fish would you recommend?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I think yu can try with the nyererei
xris


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Xris!


----------

